# Nên Cúng Đầy Tháng Cho Bé Ở Đâu?



## xulenda (26/6/20)

Thực tế thì khi mang thai và sinh bé dù mẹ ở nhà ngoại hay nhà nội thì đều được nuôi dưỡng và chăm sóc chu đáo, tận tình như nhau. Chính vì vậy nên việc tổ chức lễ cúng đầy tháng cho bé tại nhà ngoại hay nội đều được, miễn thuận tiện cho sức khỏe của mẹ và bé.
Bên cạnh đó các gia đình cũng cần lưu ý một chút trong cách đặt mâm cúng Mụ, cụ thể như sau.
– Một là đặt giữa nhà và quay ra cửa chính, cách này được nhiều người chọn nhất vì vừa rông rãi vừa thoáng khí, dễ bày trí, tiện để chụp hình lưu niệm.
– Cách thứ hai là đặt bàn cúng trong phòng bé, gần với chỗ bé nằm.
Dù là lựa chọn địa điểm cúng đầy tháng cho bé ở đâu đi nữa thì cũng cần bày lễ một cách hài hòa, cân đối với những lễ vật dâng Bà Mụ và Đức ông để ở chính giữa phía trên của hương án, lễ vật dâng 12 Bà Mụ phải chia thành 12 phần giống nhau.
*Ý nghĩa của tục cúng đầy tháng “nam trồi 2, nữ sụt 1”*
Theo phong tục của người Việt từ xưa đến nay ngày đầy tháng của bé sẽ được tính theo lịch âm chứ không dựa vào lịch dương. Bên cạnh đó một số nơi còn quan niệm tính ngày đầy tháng dựa vào giới tính của đứa trẻ theo nguyên tắc “nam trồi 2, nữ sụt 1” cụ thể như sau:
Nếu là bé trai thì ngày đầy tháng sẽ được tính trồi lên hai ngày so với ngày sinh (theo Âm lịch). Ví dụ: Bé trai sinh ngày 18/8 Âm lịch thì trồi lên 2 ngày tức là sẽ làm đầy tháng cho bé vào ngày 20/9 Âm lịch. Tương tự như vậy, nếu là bé gái ngày đầy tháng sẽ được tính lùi lại một ngày tức là cùng ngày sinh 18/8 Âm lịch, lễ đầy tháng của bé gái sẽ được làm vào ngày 17/9 Âm lịch.
Cách tính ngày cúng đầy tháng “nam trồi 2, nữ sụt 1” này cũng mang những ý nghĩa tốt đẹp cho tương lai của bé. Sở dĩ ngày đầy tháng bé trai được tính theo “nam trồi 2” là vì dân gian quan niệm rằng con trai phải luôn là người đi trước, đi tắt đón đầu, xông xáo, mạnh dạn tiến về phía trước thì mới dễ thành công. Còn “nữ sụt 1” vì theo phong tục người xưa cho rằng con gái phải biết nhường nhịn thì gia đình mới êm ấm, phải biết khiêm tốn thì mới có được hạnh phúc.
Mặc dù quan điểm bình đẳng giới bây giờ đã khác xưa rất nhiều nhưng đây vẫn là những lời răn dạy không thừa mà người xưa muốn truyền đạt qua ý nghĩa của tập tục này cho con cháu đời sau. Vậy nên ngày nay nhiều gia đình vẫn tuân theo quy tắc “nam trồi 2, nữ sụt 1” để tính ngày đầy tháng cho bé.
Ngoài ra các gia đình khi làm lễ cúng đầy tháng cho bé cũng nên chọn giờ hoàng đạo, tránh giờ kị với tuổi hoặc mệnh của em bé.


----------

